# What Are the best fish for a 4ft tank



## SHARPLAEPAS (May 2, 2009)

i want fun fish not ones that just stay in the same place all day or hide

I also want them to be Big

And Fun


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Angelfish can grow to six inches long as adults, and have the same maximum height. They are quite intelligent, and will even take food from your hand. You could probably have three or four in a 55 gallon tank, and five or six in a 75 gallon tank (they are both 4ft long).


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

try a fish in your backyard, mate. Rainbows are active and gets as big as your hand.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

I 2nd the Angelfish !! I havent kept them in a couple of decades but they are very personable :hihi:


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Rainbows for me, coal grunters are nice too. Any will do. Is their a Gar or anything like that small enough for a 4ft?


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

i have to add in whitecloud minnows and leopard danios. although they are all small (2" fullgrown) they are the goofiest fish i have ever owned. i have to fight them off when it comes time to waterchange they are so curious they try and play with the suction hose or my fingers. trying to net debris of the surface i have to constantly check twice i dont net one as they are so playfull they kamikaze my net. they constantly chase each other around the entire tank. they are definately the most fun to watch.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

congo tetras: good size, schools well, colorful,beautiful and fun to watch.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Congo's or Rainbows!!!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Rainbows would be a great choice as well as YoYo Loaches, talk about fun to watch. Here is a pic of my rainbows in my 90 gallon corner bowfront


----------

